# Lets talk about the club!



## itismethebee (Dec 31, 2017)

So they sell 50mg's for 0.5$ each in  packages that have 3000mgs'.
60 pills of 50mgs pills.(fREE SHIPPING, usa at least !)
So you would need only one of them for a 2 week 200mg a day cycle.
Do they work?
Yes they do. 
I just finished 4 days on 500mgs ED and lost 3.5 lbs So close enough to 1b a day I guess and I also ate like shit.
They ship relatively fast you will get your shit in 6-8 days after ordered, if lucky 5 days (USA)
Now I stopped my 6 day run at that because I want to do a 12 or 14 day on it instead of 6 so I just ordered more!
it will run you 88 dollars for a 14 day 500mg ED a day run, not too bad!
[NOT SPONSERED BY THE CLUB]


----------



## stonetag (Dec 31, 2017)

WTF is it that you are talking about, I didn’t see any mention of substance.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh, guessing it’s dip since that is where it is posted, can’t focus....tequila fog.


----------



## itismethebee (Dec 31, 2017)

Yea its DNP


----------



## Beemer_dreemer (Dec 31, 2017)

just put my order in last night ill try and do before and after pics.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 31, 2017)

You're eating like shit while running dnp. You are the definition of super fukking lazy


----------



## itismethebee (Jan 1, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> You're eating like shit while running dnp. You are the definition of super fukking lazy


It was because of the Holidays, it was just a trail run not like my other one.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 1, 2018)

excuses, excuses... holidays didn't fukk up my diet or training one bit, not to mention the 65 hour work weeks I've been putting in :32 (9):


----------



## Beemer_dreemer (Jan 4, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> So they sell 50mg's for 0.5$ each in  packages that have 3000mgs'.
> 60 pills of 50mgs pills.(fREE SHIPPING, usa at least !)
> So you would need only one of them for a 2 week 200mg a day cycle.
> Do they work?
> ...



what was your weight and BF%?


----------



## itismethebee (Jan 4, 2018)

Beemer_dreemer said:


> what was your weight and BF%?


Starting weight was 198 dropped to 194.5 and an extra 2 lbs after stopping it so 192.5
As for Bf im not enterily sure but i couldnt see my abs before i started but my top 4 abs because somewhat visible 3 days after stopping


----------



## Beemer_dreemer (Jan 4, 2018)

My order will be in this afternoon. Im super stoked about it and highly motivated to once and for all get back into shape and never return to 285lbs. All im going to do is 200 for about 30 days with only doing cardio after work and no more junk food. im not trying to lose to fast but from what i understang the more fat you inlitaly have the more you lose(at the start anyway). I have about 95lbs of fat on me and trying to get to 220 even then ill still be around 15% bf but with the my body is shaped i carry it extremely well.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 4, 2018)

"only cardio"? what is this nonsense?


----------



## Beemer_dreemer (Jan 4, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> "only cardio"? what is this nonsense?



Well i heard on dnp weight lifting is terrible. So i might as well just make my body burn as many calories as possible and fall in love with cardio agian.


----------



## itismethebee (Jan 6, 2018)

Beemer_dreemer said:


> My order will be in this afternoon. Im super stoked about it and highly motivated to once and for all get back into shape and never return to 285lbs. All im going to do is 200 for about 30 days with only doing cardio after work and no more junk food. im not trying to lose to fast but from what i understang the more fat you inlitaly have the more you lose(at the start anyway). I have about 95lbs of fat on me and trying to get to 220 even then ill still be around 15% bf but with the my body is shaped i carry it extremely well.


DONT GO ABOVE 21 DAYS!
it will **** with your t3 
21 days on 200 and 14 on 400 nothing more dude dont ****ing kys


----------



## itismethebee (Jan 6, 2018)

Beemer_dreemer said:


> Well i heard on dnp weight lifting is terrible. So i might as well just make my body burn as many calories as possible and fall in love with cardio agian.


Yea your lifitng will be downgraded but it doesnot mean you should completely stop it


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2018)

yeah not lifting weights is totally the way to gainzville :32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 6, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> DONT GO ABOVE 21 DAYS!
> it will **** with your t3
> 21 days on 200 and 14 on 400 nothing more dude dont ****ing kys



No. No it doesn't. I have seen so many posts from you that are incorrect, not based on experience and not based on education.  I am reviewing the rest of your posts. If I continue to find you dispensing ignorance I am suspending your account.


----------



## Beemer_dreemer (Jan 7, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> yeah not lifting weights is totally the way to gainzville :32 (18):



putting on muscle has never been an issue for me while being a gym rat.

i just took the 3rd day of 300 (200,250,300) and the only thing I think noticed is water retention. Ive been feeling a bit under the weather so i cant tell if the tiredness is from the DNP or this lil bug i got. got me a few recommended supplements but so far no terrible reactions but i am 285lbs well 289lbs know. Im not eating terrible i upped my fruit and water intake.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 7, 2018)

Beemer_dreemer said:


> Well i heard on dnp weight lifting is terrible. So i might as well just make my body burn as many calories as possible and fall in love with cardio agian.



It kinda sucks only cause you c ant get a pump. But you need to do it anyway. Caloric deficit combined with not lifting is a bad recipe. Get in and lift.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 7, 2018)

good job getting rid of that dumbass


----------

